# need info



## mr-iceman82 (Aug 6, 2008)

anybody know if rockland ma is going to be looking for people any time soon or maybe west bridgewater? any info will be a great help


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

No I don't know.............. Just sayin'.....


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

I heard Rockland PD is having walk-in interviews on October 13th. Remember to wear a suit and have a current resume! 
Goodluck!!


----------

